# 8 Gallon Nuvo



## RC1313 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello everyone! I'm coming over from the Reef tank world to start a planted. I have an old 8 gallon Nuvo that I'm going to be using. It currently has the Skyye light on it..but I'm guessing that it won't be powerful enough? If not what are your thoughts on the FugeRay light from Finnex? Thanks for your replies!


----------

